# Special Announcement Tonight!! 5th June 2007



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not that I like to tease - but we have something special to announce tonight at 8pm.

Tony
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I think I know he he he


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

not what I think it is is it?  Actually what DO I think it is?

Actually it doesnt matter as I will probably be dozing.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll try and get on here for 8pm.

Chris


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be at work  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> I will be at work
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Work will understand if you phone in sick


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

you teaser   , wonder what it is....  I love surprises.......


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Tony said:


> Dizzi squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > I will be at work
> ...


   

I should hope so too!! This FF lol 

*waits*


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

reality said:


> you teaser  , wonder what it is.... I love surprises.......


That's why I thought of holding off until tonight


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Meanie...      ( )


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

clue?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nope


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

knew you were gonna say that...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Where will you announce it Tony?  Here?

Tease


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Perhaps.

First one to respond gets 500 bubbles


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh now he is using bubble tactics !!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah but we can't be bribed that easily can we Suze, we got enough from winning the quiz!    

C'mon Tony, gis a clue!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fluffs said:


> Yeah but we can't be bribed that easily can we Suze, we got enough from winning the quiz!
> 
> C'mon Tony, gis a clue!


You cold if I reset your bubble count


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

We worked very hard to get those I'll have you know


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

meanie! dont worry fluffs I will protect you!! from the  one!

xx
p.s fluffs you are forgetting I may already know the announcement


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Suzie??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Suzie said:


> meanie! dont worry fluffs I will protect you!! from the  one!
> 
> xx
> p.s fluffs you are forgetting I may already know the announcement


And you will end up on a rack streched out if you break the embargo 

ps. if you enjoy that too much then we will find other ways to inflict pain.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on pain sweet pain!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)




----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

8pm - no chance of being online then.... 
gee us a clue bubble king


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am concerned of the use of the word bubbles there....thats what I am worried about - another bubble massacre.  I know a lot of people really stressed over it last time (me included).  And then we couldnt blow them back quick enough!!!

Tell us please oh bubble king are they safe?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well as long as no one upsets me


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

all hail to the bubble king


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

am excited! will have to set the alarm on my phone and get back on line!!  

pobby x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

aaah go on.... one little clue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well its only 6 hours to go


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

ooooooh will  have to make sure I'm online for 8pm!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Feel free to use any of the methods below on him!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmm...that first one does look a bit like Tony


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

What about


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Might like that last one


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thats exactly why I didnt use that one


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bekie said:


> What about


Don't encourage him Bekie


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Bekie said:
> 
> 
> > What about
> ...


     

And i thought Bossman was innocent and sweet    

How wrong was i?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Bekie said:


> And i thought Bossman was innocent and sweet


ummmm


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah right and I'm a virgin too!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm all shocked


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bekie said:


> I'm all shocked


What?...Shocked that I'm all virginal or that Tony is sweet and innocent?


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Bekie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all shocked
> ...


That your both neither      Well i did have some idea with you


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oi Bekie...what are you implying missus


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

dont you mean bumpety bump


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm in suspenders er I mean suspense! 

Roll on 8 o'clock!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohh no dont mention the s word or you will get bossman excited!

oh and i'm not talking about suspense!!


----------



## Dif (May 22, 2006)

I  think I know what it is but I don't want to think it too much in case its not (if you know what I mean  ).

Tony make sure the site doesn't crash with all the hits - none of us will sleep lol 

Di x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I've caught on, on what it is!


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Do you think you could announce it early cos I am off to a meeting! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OOOOO i just logged on what is this announcement?

Where is it going to be announced??

I am so excited!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Please could you announce it cos I'm impatient!

I also want to know where I can get all these backside slapping smileys ?!!!!!!!! I'm sure they're not among the selection I can see on my PC...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

tell us pwetty pweeeeeease  

oh i hate surprises  

love maz xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with Giggly - i want those smileys too!

Time is ticking slowly


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well its not long now 


Tony
x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok now I need to leave the computer on ..................


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well it is an excuse to give to DH for spending more time on here 

Tony
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

What have I missed today then??

Some of us have actually been working   Suppose I'll have to sit and wait until 8pm then. It won't interfere with the quiz though will it ?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope it's worth the wait!  

I can't even begin to think what it could be!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It shouldn't interfere Maz


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just logged on and read this!!

Cant wait to find out!

Kate xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I will be at the gym!!! (really i don't mind NOT going but hubby dragging me there and need to lose some weight for next years ICSI!)

If the big announcement is that your paying everyones ICSI bill LET ME Know!!! he he!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

only an hour and a quarter to go!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I suppose we could always leave it until tomorrow.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

gigglygirl said:


> Please could you announce it cos I'm impatient!
> 
> I also want to know where I can get all these backside slapping smileys ?!!!!!!!! I'm sure they're not among the selection I can see on my PC...


The smileys are part of the Charter member package  which is why they aren't on the normal page.

Comeon Tony

*gets excited*   

Bekie


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

oooooo c'mon now, this aint fair!!!

tony you are a very brave man to lead on a whole bunch of hormonal ladies like this


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well I am pretty good at delaying things... I didn't tell people what the bubbles were until several weeks after putting them on,


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

What are the bubbles?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OH COME ON, i am bored waiting now   

I love surprises, i hope it nice!!

Tony give us a clue pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No clues.

And I wont be posting the announcement 

Tony
x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

eh?


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Totally excited and waiting with anticipation now - better be good !!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

only an hr to go!! come on you can tell us an hr early


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ladyb14 said:


> What are the bubbles?





> So you want to know what bubbles are?
> 
> Well this might seem a bit hippy - but bear with me
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Tony said:


> And I wont be posting the announcement


how are we supposed to know what it is then


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It will be obvious


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

i know what it is na nah nana nah    (i think  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

it aint gonna be like when you took ff off for hours is it? 

you know how you gave us a time but you didn't stick to it


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nope


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Typical bloke, wants us all in suspenders.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

gigglygirl said:


> Typical bloke, wants us all in suspenders.


  

34 minutes and counting - you do realise I will have to delay the start of holby blue for this


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

gigglygirl said:


> Typical bloke, wants us all in suspenders.


    

Almost dropped my yoghurt


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

less than half an hour to go!!

patience is a virtue i was once told!

not that i have any haha


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Heffalump said:


> less than half an hour to go!!
> 
> patience is a virtue i was once told!
> 
> not that i have any haha


patience whats that?? just a girl I went to school with I thought


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thats right Em... Patience is a virtue...  

It will be worth the wait


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

watch my tea be ready dead on 8!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

14 minutes and counting


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Honestly woman...you have no patience!!  

Hmmm...Maybe Tony has won the lottery and he's going to share his winning with us all  

Or is that living in a dream world?


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

10 minutes to go


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

thank god


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> Honestly woman...you have no patience!!
> 
> Hmmm...Maybe Tony has won the lottery and he's going to share his winning with us all
> 
> Or is that living in a dream world?


Sadly - that is not the case.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Would be nice though


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

8 minutes and counting   

WOuld be so so nice Vicki   *dreams*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the clock at the top is 2-3 mins slow so is it 8 real time or 8 FF time??


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

errrr dum brain here, is the announcement going to be on this thread or elsewhere


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It will be a new post by a member of the admin team


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok you lot eastenders has finished that must mean its 8 oclock


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

come on come on


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

15 Members and 3 Guests are waiting..........


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Make that 14 members


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Whoops, I had just amended to 15!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*ITS 8 HURRAH     *​


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

now 17


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

18


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

''05 June 2007, 20:00:42 ''


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON, COME ON*​


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

19!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

30 members and 6 guests


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its already been announced on another thread


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

whooooooooooooooooooooooooo i am excited


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

It was posted while you were all posting in here


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do tell, DH is impatiently waiting to ebay it


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

What was it??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its here hun,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97807.0


----------

